# BMW F10 front speaker upgrade



## Petro1head (Jun 4, 2013)

I have the std 6 speaker stereo system, ie no tweeters and head unit powered (no amp). I do have a 250w herts sub in the boot

My initial intention was to replace the door speakers and under seat speakers with the MB Quart kit and a 4 channel amp, however I have had to replace my house boiler so funds are now limited.

The sound is OK however the door speakers start to flap over half volume, as though there is too much bass.

I was thinking about replacing them with 4" Cones and tweeters with the speakers form the hifi system from BMW, no amp

Any views/thoughts please


----------



## Petro1head (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone??


----------

